# Reputable breeder



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi and welcome to Poodle Forum!

Here's another current discussion of Toronto-area breeders. Maybe you'll get some good info there:









Miniature Poodle Breeder - Toronto


Hello everyone, I am finally on a search for a miniature poodle pup after waiting for several years in order for things to line up. I now have a stable income and feel can properly care for a dog. I'm looking at miniature poodle breeders in the Toronto and surrounding area. I have found a few...




www.poodleforum.com





It's definitely a tricky time for finding puppies. Expect a waitlist, but don't fall for inflated prices. While some folks are trying to cash in on the covid puppy demand (there are a LOT of scams out there!), this shouldn't be the case with established, ethical breeders who are seeking to produce the best possible poodle puppies. 

Here's a good discussion of prices:









Are pups really this expensive?


Is it possible to find a miniature poodle from a breeder of merit for less than 3000$? We are on the west coast of canada, but there are very few breeders here, so we are looking at the USA. We want a super responsible breeder, but the cost seems to be $3000 from those breeders I have reached...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## Paulina25 (Dec 13, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Hi and welcome to Poodle Forum!
> 
> Here's another current discussion of Toronto-area breeders. Maybe you'll get some good info there:
> 
> ...


Wow t


PeggyTheParti said:


> Hi and welcome to Poodle Forum!
> 
> Here's another current discussion of Toronto-area breeders. Maybe you'll get some good info there:
> 
> ...


Wow thank you so much!!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Paulina25 said:


> Wow t
> 
> Wow thank you so much!!


You're very welcome.  I hope you'll keep us posted on your search!

Some of my happiest years were spent in Toronto with my little poodley sidekick. She rode the subway to work with me every day.


----------



## Paulina25 (Dec 13, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> You're very welcome.  I hope you'll keep us posted on your search!
> 
> Some of my happiest years were spent in Toronto with my little poodley sidekick. She rode the subway to work with me every day.


Of course I will! Very excited to be here . Thank you so much for your reply.


----------

